# Advice for joburg rookies?



## marcus76 (Feb 12, 2011)

My wife and I (early 30's, no kids) are relocating to joburg from the states. I have been reading through forums for weeks now and honestly feel as though I am at the same place as when I started. It seems that folks living in SA have a sunnier outlook on joburg than those who have since moved away(no brainer). I am sure the picture I would paint of the states would not excite many people either(hence the reason for us getting out of dodge). Unfortunately, it has left me with no "true feeling" of life in joburg. My wife grew up in New York, NY and I grew up in Philadelphia, PA. Even though Philly held the title of highest murder rate in the U.S. a number of times while I lived there, I rarely felt unsafe, same deal for my wife. Some of the posts make it seem as though we will be risking our lives every time we step out of our home, or even in our home. We are trying to get a true read on safety and our ability to afford living in joburg while still getting out to climb, bike, travel, etc.

-Together we will be making around R 670,000 a year after taxes
-Furnished housing and utilities are paid for (minus internet and T.V.)
-Work Visa is handled for us
-100% Medical, Dental, etc.
-intrest free car loan provided by company

Any input on areas to live and our ability to live and save money would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Bootes (Feb 8, 2011)

marcus76 said:


> My wife and I (early 30's, no kids) are relocating to joburg from the states. I have been reading through forums for weeks now and honestly feel as though I am at the same place as when I started. It seems that folks living in SA have a sunnier outlook on joburg than those who have since moved away(no brainer). I am sure the picture I would paint of the states would not excite many people either(hence the reason for us getting out of dodge). Unfortunately, it has left me with no "true feeling" of life in joburg. My wife grew up in New York, NY and I grew up in Philadelphia, PA. Even though Philly held the title of highest murder rate in the U.S. a number of times while I lived there, I rarely felt unsafe, same deal for my wife. Some of the posts make it seem as though we will be risking our lives every time we step out of our home, or even in our home. We are trying to get a true read on safety and our ability to afford living in joburg while still getting out to climb, bike, travel, etc.
> 
> -Together we will be making around R 670,000 a year after taxes
> -Furnished housing and utilities are paid for (minus internet and T.V.)
> ...


You're risking you're life to drive a car thousands of more time than you are of being murdered to move to JHB.


----------



## bokbabe (Nov 28, 2010)

marcus76 said:


> My wife and I (early 30's, no kids) are relocating to joburg from the states. I have been reading through forums for weeks now and honestly feel as though I am at the same place as when I started. It seems that folks living in SA have a sunnier outlook on joburg than those who have since moved away(no brainer). I am sure the picture I would paint of the states would not excite many people either(hence the reason for us getting out of dodge). Unfortunately, it has left me with no "true feeling" of life in joburg. My wife grew up in New York, NY and I grew up in Philadelphia, PA. Even though Philly held the title of highest murder rate in the U.S. a number of times while I lived there, I rarely felt unsafe, same deal for my wife. Some of the posts make it seem as though we will be risking our lives every time we step out of our home, or even in our home. We are trying to get a true read on safety and our ability to afford living in joburg while still getting out to climb, bike, travel, etc.
> 
> -Together we will be making around R 670,000 a year after taxes
> -Furnished housing and utilities are paid for (minus internet and T.V.)
> ...


Hi Marcus

My husband and I are also early 30's with no kids and are moving to SA (Jo'burg) in April. I have been in the UK for 14 or so years and my hubby is British. The way we see it is simple, we have have worked our butts off over here and have not a huge amount to show for it, whilst my family over there go away all the time, have lovely houses and cars and, just generally, their standard of living is much higher and so we thought that we would give it a shot! I have a large family and so we have had alots of test subjects, they all work in different fields and live in different areas, yet they are all happy, healthy and, dare I say it, wealthy!

What we are going to do, is ensure that we live in a secure estate, there are many all over the place and that will take away most of the worries when you are in your home. When you are driving, you are automatically more aware, due to the terrible driving over there and I am sure you know to lock your doors and keep handbags out of plain sight and, even to drive through red traffic lights at night, if there is nothing coming.

Everyone on this forum has differing opinions and that is great, as you get the whole picture, but there must be something that drew you to SA in the first place, so hang onto that and you'll be fine! I am sure that sort of money you and your wife will be earning will easily allow you to enjoy the sights and sounds of Africa to their fullest!

Good Luck!!


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Bootes said:


> You're risking you're life to drive a car thousands of more time than you are of being murdered to move to JHB.


Absolooootely!! if the Criminals dont get you the Traffic will!!


----------



## Bootes (Feb 8, 2011)

Seriously though, my advice is rather move to the coast. Those "vallies" are seriously uptight.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Bootes said:


> Seriously though, my advice is rather move to the coast. Those "vallies" are seriously uptight.


:eyebrows: SHARK!!!:clap2:


----------



## bokbabe (Nov 28, 2010)

Bootes said:


> Seriously though, my advice is rather move to the coast. Those "vallies" are seriously uptight.


If you wanna insult us "vaalies" at least get it right!!!


----------



## Bootes (Feb 8, 2011)

bokbabe said:


> If you wanna insult us "vaalies" at least get it right!!!


See ?


----------



## bokbabe (Nov 28, 2010)

Bootes said:


> See ?


Haha, touche!


----------



## fairone (Feb 22, 2011)

i'm a nigerian dr planning to move to pretoria..heard so much about south africans being hostile to nigerians no thanks to d bad eggs!r there career advancements for foreign doctors in SA?


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

fairone said:


> i'm a nigerian dr planning to move to pretoria..heard so much about south africans being hostile to nigerians no thanks to d bad eggs!r there career advancements for foreign doctors in SA?


Do you know that you have to do two years community service as well as at least two exams?


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Johannesburg is Dangerous compared to other cities around the world. It's not as dangerous as St Louis, Detroit or Camden for that matter.

IF you've got a job lined up you'll be better off in RSA than America...Just goes to show how much the states has gone to the dogs.


----------



## Bootes (Feb 8, 2011)

Daxk said:


> Do you know that you have to do two years community service as well as at least two exams?


Paid community service mind you. After that you will live very comfortably as a doctor in S.A. earning a very healthy salary compared to just about anywhere. The massive demand will dictate that. I have a Nigerian GP friend who even in the rural outpost of Umtata earns 40k$ plus a month.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Bootes said:


> Paid community service mind you. After that you will live very comfortably as a doctor in S.A. earning a very healthy salary compared to just about anywhere. The massive demand will dictate that. I have a Nigerian GP friend who even in the rural outpost of Umtata earns 40k$ plus a month.


The SA Govt Health Service is paying him US$40k a month on community service?


----------



## Bootes (Feb 8, 2011)

Daxk said:


> The SA Govt Health Service is paying him US$40k a month on community service?


Hell no. The communty service stippend is much less than that. He's been praciticing as a Gp for years already.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Bootes said:


> Hell no. The communty service stippend is much less than that. He's been praciticing as a Gp for years already.


yep, afik, the Community Health Service pays between 20-40k ZAR a month.


----------



## Bootes (Feb 8, 2011)

Daxk said:


> yep, afik, the Community Health Service pays between 20-40k ZAR a month.


No fortune, but a rung above slavery.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Bootes said:


> No fortune, but a rung above slavery.


I am hijacking this thread as this is absolute nonsense!
Any trainee gets paid less than those who's qualifications are accepted for registration.
I had to do two years of very low paid "training" before I could register as a health care professional.
Bootes, you do more harm than good. I like the fact that you are pro-SA,but please, do stop bringing side issues into almost each and every posting you make!


----------



## Bootes (Feb 8, 2011)

Johanna said:


> I am hijacking this thread as this is absolute nonsense!
> Any trainee gets paid less than those who's qualifications are accepted for registration.
> I had to do two years of very low paid "training" before I could register as a health care professional.
> Bootes, you do more harm than good. I like the fact that you are pro-SA,but please, do stop bringing side issues into almost each and every posting you make!


I think you jumped the shark there Johanna. Where have I claimed any different ?


----------



## fairone (Feb 22, 2011)

Daxk said:


> Do you know that you have to do two years community service as well as at least two exams?


i'm aware of the exams done in order to register with hpsca but didn't know abt d community service


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

In addition ,from the HPCSA's website, it would appear that there some hurdles to being in an independent practice to make those big bucks bootes's buddy in Umtata is making:
HPCSA

"This page is to assist international(foreign) healthcare graduates who are considering applying for registration in South Africa.



Who can apply for registration?

Foreign qualified health practitioners with qualifications that enable them to practice medicine or dentistry abroad/in their country of origin may apply for registration with the HPCSA in the category: Public Service, provided the applicant complies with the minimum requirements. In special circumstances, based solely on the discretion of the Board, applicants with identified qualifications, which were evaluated by the Board, may be exempted from writing the Board Examination.

Applicants are further required to secure written support in terms of employability from the National Department of Health, Pretoria.

A person who secures relevant registration shall be restricted in terms of the conditions of his or her practice to the Public Service, whilst the duration of registration and scope of his or her practice shall be as specified by the Board. Registration is conditional in that the applicant should submit the required information, meet the minimum requirements for registration as specified by the Board and successfully complete the Board Examination for foreign qualified practitioners(where applicable).

The National Department of Health does not encourage the recruitment of individual foreign health professionals who are citizens of developing countries.


What steps should I follow?


A practitioner who obtained his/her basic qualification outside South Africa will initially have to apply for registration in the category Public Service (General Practitioner). After registration in the category Public Service (General Practitioner) for a minimum period of five years such practitioner may apply to the Board to sit the final university examination in order to comply with the requirements for registration in the category Independent Practice.


----------



## fairone (Feb 22, 2011)

txs alot guys..u'v been very helpful


----------

